# Blown 240's



## El Gabito (Dec 3, 2002)

I want to go to the land where 240's are abundant and they are all in perfect condition with blown engines for under $1000... Where is this land?!

I swear I can't even find a salvaged 240 that's in CRAPPY condition around here. I have NEVER even seen one in our sunday paper that's in working condition!!! What the heck!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that land is called japan.. or australia
240's aren't that hard tto find.. i got mine for 17 hundred and it runs beautifuly.. what swap are you planning for the 240 if you get one??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Come to Perth - we have many dodgy Japanese import silvias!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my parents bought my brand new in 1989 (1990 model)
so mine has been in the family and has been passed down from my mom to my sister to my brother and now me 
its better to have this one then a used one cuz we kno wut it has been through


----------



## El Gabito (Dec 3, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *that land is called japan.. or australia
> 240's aren't that hard tto find.. i got mine for 17 hundred and it runs beautifuly.. what swap are you planning for the 240 if you get one?? *



I would like to do RB25DET... but realistically probably just an S13 or S14 SR20DET. Can't decide if I want the S13 or S14 chassis though...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the rb25der swap isn't that much different then the s13/s14 swap.. costs a little more, takes a little more work.. they are great engines. good luck


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

El Gabito said:


> *I would like to do RB25DET... but realistically probably just an S13 or S14 SR20DET. Can't decide if I want the S13 or S14 chassis though... *


they will work on both, without any work.

an S13 would be lighter though


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

there are a few sub 1000 240's on ebay right now. I want to get another to learn how to drift.....but if I am going to plop down some thousand(s) to get another 240, i should fix the one I have first....LOL


----------

